# #1 vs #2 PT Lumber



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

PT #1 is the better stuff you want to use for the actual decking surface. It has less knots, blemishes, etc. than #2 PT lumber. #2 has knots and blemishes you really don't want on your decking surface........it is best used for deck FRAMING purposes.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Gymschu said:


> PT #1 is the better stuff you want to use for the actual decking surface. It has less knots, blemishes, etc. than #2 PT lumber. #2 has knots and blemishes you really don't want on your decking surface........it is best used for deck FRAMING purposes.


Sums it up nicely. It is just a standard lumber grading system.

Especially at box stores, you still have to look at each piece! It is why I shopped at real lumber yards. They had the common sense and knowledge to know even a #1 piece of decking was not of much value if it was warped into a semi-circle! They didn't just unload the truck and toss it in the stack! The few times I have had to buy lumber at a box store helping friends in other places I wasted half a day sorting it all myself and using a language not for children and impressionable young ladies!:furious::furious::furious:


----------

